

Battle for Net Neutrality - datashovel
https://www.battleforthenet.com/?title-x-committees=1

======
datashovel
I see that this link has been posted numerous times in the past months, but
we're within 24 hours, so if anytime is a good time to have your voice heard
now is probably a good one.

The page asks you to make phone calls, unlike many which ask you to email the
representatives. It's pretty straightforward. You get a representative, you
say your bit "I'm in favor of net neutrality, let the FCC do its job", they
say thank you and the call is done.

Apparently they're targeting all congressmen / senators who are affiliated
with the efforts to disrupt the FCC, so you won't necessarily be talking to
your local representatives.

Personally I always try to avoid this kind of thing. It's repetitive and
monotonous. As a developer you can't help but feel "there's got to be a better
way". But for now it's all I can do, which I guess is better than nothing.

